# LiveCD theme...

## guerro

Ciao a tutti....

...forse più che una segnalazione di un problema è più una curiosità...

Ho installato il nuovo tema LIVECD-2007.0 e nel boot vedo che mi compare solo l'icona dell'avvio del servizio GMP del mouse, mentre prima vedevo le icocne corrispondenti all'avvio dei vari servizi (Keyboard, SAMBA ecc...). E' normale tutto ciò o ho c'è da configurare in qualche modo qualcosa?

Io ho lasciato commentate tutte le opzioni nel file /etc/conf.d/splash.....

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> ...forse più che una segnalazione di un problema è più una curiosità...
> 
> Ho installato il nuovo tema LIVECD-2007.0 e nel boot vedo che mi compare solo l'icona dell'avvio del servizio GMP del mouse, mentre prima vedevo le icocne corrispondenti all'avvio dei vari servizi (Keyboard, SAMBA ecc...). E' normale tutto ciò o ho c'è da configurare in qualche modo qualcosa?
> ...

 

se provi ad aprire l'ebuild ti accorgerai che c'è scritto che manca il supporto al formato delle immagini che usa il livecd theme ...

il messaggio esatto è:

```
WARN: setup

MNG support is missing from splashutils.  You will not see the service icons as services are starting
```

per risolvere basta reinstallare le splashutils con il supporto mng.

```
echo "media-gfx/splashutils mng" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

(o simile, dipende se usi la modalità a file singolo o meno)

e poi reinstalli il tema del livecd 2007.0 (tra l'altro TROPPO BELLO!!!!)

Ciao!

----------

## skypjack

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> il tema del livecd 2007.0 (tra l'altro TROPPO BELLO!!!!)

 

Non è la prima volta che lo sento dire, personalmente non l'ho mai visto, se ne può avere uno screenshot senza dover installare niente?

Sono curioso...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

basta scaricarsi un livecd gentoo, nulla da installare. Una iso minimal è leggera. Altrimenti guarda http://shots.osdir.com/

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> se ne può avere uno screenshot senza dover installare niente?

 

http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/811/3.gif

----------

## Azangod

Io ho un problema e non è grafico.

Invece di farmi vedere le icone in base ai servizi che lancia continua a farmi vedere xdm (e lampeggia/sfarfalla ogni volta che finisce di caricare un servizio ed inizia a caricarne uno nuovo).

Succede solo a me?

----------

## comio

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema e non è grafico.
> 
> Invece di farmi vedere le icone in base ai servizi che lancia continua a farmi vedere xdm (e lampeggia/sfarfalla ogni volta che finisce di caricare un servizio ed inizia a caricarne uno nuovo).
> 
> Succede solo a me?

 

il problema è xdm che ti parte subito. Prova a mettere un "after *" nel suo init script.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Scen

Da /etc/conf.d/xdm:

```

# Tell X to always start on VT7. Otherwise it autodetects the first available

# VT, which means it has to wait until all gettys are started so it doesn't suck

# up a VT that should have had a login prompt (very slow).

# If XSTATICVT is on, the login manager will start as soon as possible during

# the boot process. If you want X to dynamically start on the first unoccupied

# VT after all gettys have started and you are using xdm, also remove the "vt7"

# from /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers.

XSTATICVT="yes"

...

```

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questa cosa (e per caso passi un parametro "console=/dev/qualcosa" al kernel?)

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> per risolvere basta reinstallare le splashutils con il supporto mng.

 

Grazie di cuore, erano dieci giorni che mi chiedevo perchè il nuovo tema non andasse al meglio   :Laughing: 

----------

## guerro

Grazie 1000 anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Azangod

Io invece sono il solito sfigato   :Razz: 

/etc/conf.d/xdm

```
# Tell X to always start on VT7. Otherwise it autodetects the first available

# VT, which means it has to wait until all gettys are started so it doesn't suck

# up a VT that should have had a login prompt (very slow).

# If XSTATICVT is on, the login manager will start as soon as possible during

# the boot process. If you want X to dynamically start on the first unoccupied

# VT after all gettys have started and you are using xdm, also remove the "vt7"

# from /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers.

XSTATICVT="yes"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"
```

Però, indipendentemente da questo init ho fatto una cosa più drastica: ho tolto completamente xdm dal default level. Il risultato? Che quello che prima succedeva con l'icona xdm ora succede con l'icona netmount.

Mi sembra vagamente che tutto il casino inizi quando monta i filesystems, io uso LVM2, potrebbe essere questo?

Ad ogni modo questo è quello che passo al kernel:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc3 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:1400x1050-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

----------

## Scen

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo questo è quello che passo al kernel:
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc3 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:1400x1050-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ```
> ...

 

Con che flag USE hai compilato splashutils?

Hai provato a togliere l'opzione kdgraphics dai parametri di grub.conf?

----------

## Azangod

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Con che flag USE hai compilato splashutils?
> 
> Hai provato a togliere l'opzione kdgraphics dai parametri di grub.conf?

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.4.2  USE="gpm mng png truetype -hardened" 0 kB
```

yep, ho provato con e senza kdegraphics, non ho notato nessuna differenza.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Azangod wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Con che flag USE hai compilato splashutils?
> 
> Hai provato a togliere l'opzione kdgraphics dai parametri di grub.conf? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

kdgraphics != kdegraphics

----------

## MonsterMord

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema ï¿½ xdm che ti parte subito. Prova a mettere un "after *" nel suo init script.
> 
> 

 

L'  "after *" lo lascierei al "local", altrimenti si genera una dipendenza circolare.

Io per far partire xdm alla fine di tutto ho commentato le schifezze degli sviluppatori e l'ho legato allo script local inserendo un "before local".

```
depscan.sh
```

 ed il gioco Ã¨ fatto.

----------

## Azangod

Purtroppo non riesco a cavare un ragno dal buco.

Ho modificato /etc/init.d/xdm da:

```
        need localmount

        after bootmisc readahead-list ypbind autofs openvpn gpm netmount lircd consolefont

        before alsasound
```

a:

```
        need localmount

        before local
```

ma non è cambiato nulla, vedo sempre xdm failed come prima icona e poi sfarfallare loading xdm fino alla fine.

kdegraphics che lo metta o meno nei parametri del kernel non sembra cambiare assolutamente nulla

----------

## WildChild

I'm sorry to answer to this thread in english but I don't speak italian (I used google translator to translate the thread)! I have the same exact problem and I still haven't found a solution. Any new ideas to solve the problem?

----------

## Scen

Hi WildChild.

Can you post the contents of

/boot/grub/grub.conf

ls -l /boot

And

what's your graphic card?

which framebuffer driver are you using?

P.S. If you don't speak Italian, i suggest you to visit the Kernel & Hardare or Other Things Gentoo sections  :Wink: 

----------

## WildChild

/boot:

```

mindless boot # ls -l

total 1968

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 mai 19 09:42 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  536516 mai 31 22:29 fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1400x1050

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 mai 31 23:02 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1466264 mai 22 16:58 kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

```

timeout 2

default 0

password --md5 [PASSWORD REMOVED]

title  Gentoo 2007.0

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr:3,1400x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet resume2=swap:/dev/hda1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1400x1050 

```

----------

## Scen

There's a little error on grub.conf:

it should be

```

... video=vesafb: ...

```

instead of

```

... video=vesafb-tng: ...

```

Either you use "plain" vesafb or "enhanced" vesafb-tng fb driver, you must always use the vesafb option in bootloader configuratio.

----------

## ThorOdino

Stimolato dall'argomento, ho provato ad abilitare questa funzione e stranamente mi funziona tutto al primo colpo

Configurazione del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code maturity level options  --->
> 
>     [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
> ...

 

Aggiunto in /etc/portage/package.use

```

media-gfx/splashutils mng

```

Emerso i seguenti pacchetti

```

# emerge -av splashutils splash-themes-gentoo splash-themes-livecd

```

Genero un immagine initramfs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cd /etc/splash/
> 
> # splash_geninitramfs livecd-2007.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 -v
> ...

 

Configuro Grub

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo 2.6.20-r8 splash
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> ...

 

Mi rimane un problema, non si spegne ne fa il reboot in qualsiasi modo lo dia, torna alla console e il PC rimane bloccato

Idee?

----------

## ThorOdino

Retifico.

Il problema si presenta se faccio lo shutdown o il reboot da strumenti grafici, tipo applet gnome, login grafico, anche se premo F2 durante il boot per vedere il caricamento dei processi

----------

## WildChild

Switching from video=vesafb-tng to video=vesafb doesn't solve the problem! I had this problem and I decided to reinstall completely my Gentoo system since I had it for too many time. With a brand new install I still have the problem...

 *Scen wrote:*   

> There's a little error on grub.conf:
> 
> it should be
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

reinstall gentoo can't solve your problem.

we are on linux, not on windows  :Wink: 

----------

## cg

For some bizarre reason, I have this exact same problem (xdm, and other, icons showing up as "failed", then blinking as other icons get displayed but then overwritten) but only at 1400x1050 resolution.

When I rebuilt the initramfs at 1280x1024, I don't have the issue.

I also traced the progress of the startup scripts and EVERYTHING was as expected (e.g., the xdm service started last, all updates to splash helper appeared in the correct order, etc.) --- I did this by hacking the /sbin/splash-functions.sh script to echo all invocations of "splash_comm_send" and "splash_svc_update" to log files.  I then looked at the log files and all services started in the correct order.

That led me to believe that the appearance of the blinking xdm / ntp / netmount / etc. icons showing up as "failed" were not caused by services started in incorrect order.

I haven't looked into why this problem only occurs at 1400x1050 resolution any further.

----------

## WildChild

Reinstallation wasn't to solve this particular problem. It was to remove garbage cumulated over time. I just said that the problem is still present after the new installation!  :Smile: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> reinstall gentoo can't solve your problem.
> 
> we are on linux, not on windows 

 

----------

